# black rhom questions



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

does a black rhom sleep ? and howlong can they go without eating?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A black rhom never sleeps because they have to be prepared for war at all times. Rhoms can go for a couple weeks without food, is your not eating? It will eventually come around if its healthy.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> A black rhom never sleeps because they have to be prepared for war at all times. Rhoms can go for a couple weeks without food, is your not eating? It will eventually come around if its healthy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Strangely I have yet to see my Rhom go to sleep.. My pygos and my sanchezi do but my rhom is always wide awake when I turn on the lights.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I have seen all of my P's sleep. Eventhough they do not close their eyes, they typically point thier snout toward the substrate and hover about a 45 degree angle. I find my Rhom in this position every morning I go to check on him.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> A black rhom never sleeps because they have to be prepared for war at all times. Rhoms can go for a couple weeks without food, is your not eating? It will eventually come around if its healthy.


no karnal my rhom is badass a real chaser and ate about 30-40 river fish in less than a week all thats left is some snail and red shrimp lol. At times id feel bad hed chase a pen or anything around n it just ends up banging his face in the glass luckaly he has no sign up chimples yet very aggresive mutha fucka ,well say hello to chuwi and paco for me vato.

trest ppunto esse run


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> I have seen all of my P's sleep. Eventhough they do not close their eyes, they typically point thier snout toward the substrate and hover about a 45 degree angle. I find my Rhom in this position every morning I go to check on him.


 I hear ya.. But my rhom look completely alert even this weekend when his lights were off for two days cause I went on vacation.. He's eating fine and doesn't appear to be stressed it's wierd


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S.rhombeus (and all other fish) do sleep, but their brains are wired differently, like a few humans lol. They enter a trans-like state or motionless and use this period as "sleep". Just because you think they don't sleep, doesn't mean they aren't. They just do it differently.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I understand frank but the rhom I have never seems to shut down at all.. I can wake up in the middle of the night and go to get a glass of water and he will aggressively follow me the length of his tank.. This is hours after I shut off his lights and I can only see him because of the dim glow from the heater.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> I understand frank but the rhom I have never seems to shut down at all.. I can wake up in the middle of the night and go to get a glass of water and he will aggressively follow me the length of his tank.. This is hours after I shut off his lights and I can only see him because of the dim glow from the heater.


That is Pretty Badass , My Elongatus Usually sleeps in the top Right corner under some floating plants
i have in there , If i turn on the tank light , it would Definetly Scare the ^&%^(*^&%&(%^&%^( out of
him lol.. I have done it before :


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Are your lights on a timer? Mine are and my rhom, well x rhom, would spend most the day hiding but literally 3 seconds before the lights would go off hed come out and patrol like no other. He would swim around during the day but seemed to spend most his time under some amazon swords. I think mine slept when lights were on and hunted at night. I think having lights on a timer make a healthier fish. They get use t othe light schedule and dotn get startled when the lights suddenly flip on. I run my lights from 2pm to 11pm. I think they nap more than actual sleep.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

No they aren't but I genrally turn them on around three until eleven

He's not skittish at all though he acts the same regardless of whether or not the lights are on


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 02:36 AM
> I understand frank but the rhom I have never seems to shut down at all.. I can wake up in the middle of the night and go to get a glass of water and he will aggressively follow me the length of his tank.. This is hours after I shut off his lights and I can only see him because of the dim glow from the heater.


Again you are assuming... I'll explain it this way, the moment you step on the floor or make any kind of vibration, the fishes sensories kick into action via the lateral line. They also have a keen sense of hearing. That's all it takes for them to sense danger of any kind. When you see your fish at rest, its shut itself down for a catnap so to speak. As long as you view sleep in a human sense, you won't understand sleep in the fish sense.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> A black rhom never sleeps because they have to be prepared for war at all times. Rhoms can go for a couple weeks without food, is your not eating? It will eventually come around if its healthy.


no karnal my rhom is badass a real chaser and ate about 30-40 river fish in less than a week all thats left is some snail and red shrimp lol. At times id feel bad hed chase a pen or anything around n it just ends up banging his face in the glass luckaly he has no sign up chimples yet very aggresive mutha fucka ,well say hello to chuwi and paco for me vato.

trest ppunto esse run
[/quote]

La Onda 4 Life Homes, tress puntos some chivalas


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Trigga Posted Today, 02:36 AM
> > I understand frank but the rhom I have never seems to shut down at all.. I can wake up in the middle of the night and go to get a glass of water and he will aggressively follow me the length of his tank.. This is hours after I shut off his lights and I can only see him because of the dim glow from the heater.
> 
> 
> Again you are assuming... I'll explain it this way, the moment you step on the floor or make any kind of vibration, the fishes sensories kick into action via the lateral line. They also have a keen sense of hearing. That's all it takes for them to sense danger of any kind. When you see your fish at rest, its shut itself down for a catnap so to speak. As long as you view sleep in a human sense, you won't understand sleep in the fish sense.


That better explains it a lot better thanks frank

my pygos and sanchezi sleep like babies though


----------



## RonW (Sep 2, 2003)

Freaked me out when I found my Rhom Face down! Glad he was resting..


----------

